
Mobile Web Is Top of Funnel, Mobile App Is Bottom of Funnel - jsnathan
http://avc.com/2015/09/mobile-web-is-top-of-funnel-mobile-app-is-bottom-of-funnel/
======
MCRed
For people who are early in their careers, let me tell you a little secret:
these organizations, com score, gartner, etc, they produce reports that say
what the people who hire them want them to say. In other words, you can slice
and dice the numbers to get the result or support the argument they want to
make.

They often use very shoddy methodologies, and just estimate in places where
there is no data-- in fact, when they have no data that's even better.

Take anything coming from one of these companies with a grain of salt-- it's
not real research (like Mary Meeker's reports, those are real research though
she too often relies on these as source material, alas, these days.)

This is telling big wigs and enterprise companies what they want to hear, so
that they can take them to their bosses and prove that whatever strategy it is
that the bigwig wants to undertake is supported by "data".

------
CmonDev
Makes sense. Once I am fully on-board I want the best experience and thus a
native app.

~~~
err4nt
Anecdotally, my girlfriend just realized with iOS9 which apps had been
draining her battery. Now it gives you a breakdown of battery usage per app,
snd she uninstalled Facebook because it was draining battery alllll the time.

